# Schubert and Martha Argerich



## peeyaj

I recently discovered the pianist, Martha Argerich and what a revelation she was!! Her Chopin is astounding and the Prokofiev is amazing. So, I decided to explore this pianist.

The thing is, I can't find any recording of Schubert's piano works. Schubert is my favorite composer and I was hoping that Ms. Argerich would/could record some of his works.. I only find her playing with Arpeggione Sonata which is not my favorite...

So anyone who knows she recorded some Schubert?

Thank you...


----------



## jhar26

Martha has only recorded a few things from Schubert. This discography is not complete, but Schubert clearly isn't central to her repertoire.

http://www.andrys.com/adisc-pg.html


----------



## peeyaj

@jhar

I only find 3 works of Schubert and none of them the more popular ones. No piano sonatas, Impromptus, Moment Musicaux, and chamber music! What the...

It's a little puzzling that Ms. Argerich with that caliber talent of hers, would record scant works of Schubert, whose arguably a more popular and great composer of Romantic era. I'm sad..


----------



## Air

peeyaj said:


> It's a little puzzling that Ms. Argerich with that caliber talent of hers, would record scant works of Schubert, whose arguably a more popular and great composer of Romantic era. I'm sad..


Just an observation, and I hope this doesn't ruffle any feathers, but from my experience with Argerich it seems that Schubert is just one of those composers that doesn't suit her well. It's like getting Horowitz to play Bach. She's too much of an extrovert to sit through the entire d.960 - I sometimes have a feeling that if forced to do so, she would have a nervous breakdown or have to flee to the bathroom in the middle of performing - unless she took it twice faster of course, but even then - she's not the introverted type of Brendel or Richter.

Argerich is the kind of pianist that likes to feel involved - and chamber music allows her to do exactly that. So I'm not surprised that the only Schubert she's every played were all duo works.


----------



## peeyaj

Air said:


> Just an observation, and I hope this doesn't ruffle any feathers, but from my experience with Argerich it seems that Schubert is just one of those composers that doesn't suit her well. It's like getting Horowitz to play Bach. She's too much of an extrovert to sit through the entire d.960 - I sometimes have a feeling that if forced to do so, she would have a nervous breakdown or have to flee to the bathroom in the middle of performing - unless she took it twice faster of course, but even then - she's not the introverted type of Brendel or Richter.
> 
> Argerich is the kind of pianist that likes to feel involved - and chamber music allows her to do exactly that. So I'm not surprised that the only Schubert she's every played were all duo works.


A very astute observation.. I chanced upon her playing in Youtube, and Ms. Argerich has that ''raw and primal energy'' and thundering piano playing that suit her in virtuoso works. She should play Wanderer Fantasy then, so we can compare her to Richter's demonic performance.


----------



## Toccata

peeyaj said:


> I recently discovered the pianist, Martha Argerich and what a revelation she was!! Her Chopin is astounding and the Prokofiev is amazing. So, I decided to explore this pianist.
> 
> The thing is, I can't find any recording of Schubert's piano works. Schubert is my favorite composer and I was hoping that Ms. Argerich would/could record some of his works.. I only find her playing with Arpeggione Sonata which is not my favorite...
> 
> So anyone who knows she recorded some Schubert?
> 
> Thank you...


I agree with other contributors that Martha Argerich is not a celebrated Schubert performer. Even among composers where she does well, I generally prefer other pianists. That's not to say she is not among the very finest pianists, and I give her credit for a magnificent Schumann Fantasie, Op 17. If I may say so, the latter is the composer I would strongly recommend you try to become more familiar with. Like you, I'm a devotee of Schubert but Schumann is pretty darn good too. There's a lot more substance in Schumann's his piano writing than several others who sometimes get more credit (e.g. Chopin). Work your way through his Ops 1-28, which are his main solo piano works, taking up the first 10 years of his composing life. Terrific works mostly.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

peeyaj, check *Maria João Pires*: terrific with both *Chopin* and *Schubert*!


----------



## peeyaj

@Tocatta

Thank you for your insightful advice. Toccatta, you are really a big help on the forum! You know, I like you very much, together with Stlukes! I'll try to keep on listening to Schumann's piano music, much I don't like his symphonies. His Carnaval is really good.

@Sebastien

Thank you, Seb! I happen to own some Pires recordings of D.960 and she's a really skillful interpreter.. I don't own any of her Chopin's though.


----------



## Vaneyes

Schumann yes, Schubert no. Martha knows best.


----------



## peeyaj

Still no piano solo


----------



## Air

peeyaj said:


> Still no piano solo


I doubt Martha will perform or record any new solo piano works at this point in her career. The only thing I can see her picking up is a few chamber works (mostly for piano duo or piano duet).

Secretly, though, I bet she plays a lot of Well-Tempered Clavier and a lot of Schubert. Most pianists do.


----------



## Yardrax

Glenn Gould didn't record any Schubert either. Turns out not everyone has the same opinion of what is and isn't valuable in the piano repertory as you


----------



## Novelette

At least we have Kempff, Brendel, and Zimerman [among others] playing Schubert for us!


----------



## Vaneyes

Or, Lewis, Lupu, Sokolov, Uchida, Brendel, Pires, and others.


----------



## Novelette

Vaneyes said:


> Or, Lewis, Lupu, Sokolov, Uchida, Brendel, Pires, and others.


Yes! Them too!


----------



## KenOC

Yardrax said:


> Glenn Gould didn't record any Schubert either. Turns out not everyone has the same opinion of what is and isn't valuable in the piano repertory as you


I'm not sure that what artists choose to perform or record is totally congruent with what they think is "valuable" (or otherwise) in the literature. There are likely a lot of other factors involved.


----------



## DavidA

I have her playing a piano duet from Lugano. Seems as if she and Franz sorta don't go together. But if an artist cannot feel for a composer it's sensible to avoid them. I know Brendel has been quoted as saying he does not get on with Rachmaninov.


----------



## Vaneyes

DavidA said:


> I have her playing a piano duet from Lugano. Seems as if she and Franz sorta don't go together. But if an artist cannot feel for a composer it's sensible to avoid them. I know Brendel has been quoted as saying he does not get on with Rachmaninov.


Brendel didn't "get on" with many. His discography is frightfully narrow in scope, largely consisting of Haydn, Mozart, LvB, Schubert. Much of exemplary, but relative spatterings of anything else.


----------



## Novelette

Air said:


> Just an observation, and I hope this doesn't ruffle any feathers, but from my experience with Argerich it seems that Schubert is just one of those composers that doesn't suit her well. It's like getting Horowitz to play Bach. She's too much of an extrovert to sit through the entire d.960 - I sometimes have a feeling that if forced to do so, she would have a nervous breakdown or have to flee to the bathroom in the middle of performing - unless she took it twice faster of course, but even then - she's not the introverted type of Brendel or Richter.
> 
> Argerich is the kind of pianist that likes to feel involved - and chamber music allows her to do exactly that. So I'm not surprised that the only Schubert she's every played were all duo works.


I never really thought about Argerich as being a kind of "extrovert" in her art. Thinking on it, though, it really seems a fitting description!


----------



## Vaneyes

Novelette said:


> I never really thought about Argerich as being a kind of "extrovert" in her art. Thinking on it, though, it really seems a fitting description!


I don't buy it. An artist doesn't want a work in their life, so "their art" is labeled introvert or extrovert? Poppycock. :tiphat:


----------



## Air

Judging from everything I've heard about her, she's an extrovert in real life too. All I'm saying is that has bound to impact the way she approaches certain works and favors certain ensembles.


----------



## Vaneyes

Air said:


> Judging from everything I've heard about her, she's an extrovert in real life too. All I'm saying is that has bound to impact the way she approaches certain works and favors certain ensembles.


Air, thank you for responding. If I was to play the introvert/extrovert game, I'd say you have it backward.

What you've heard about her? That she prefers to make music with the same people? That she's often frightened to go on stage? Cancels an inordinate number of performances? The audience remains a mass of strangers to her? Guards her privacy intently? That doesn't sound extroverted to me.

Just for fun (or foolishness), I Googled, "Martha Argerich introvert or extrovert", and soon found, "Two Pianists, an Introvert and an Extrovert."

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1022640083221570080.html

I don't want to play anymore.


----------



## Air

You have a point about her stage fright and everything. I guess I don't want to play the game either. :lol:

I was referring to what I've heard about her personality from people that have met her and from her interviews. Maybe it's just a celebrity persona though. Either way, it's pretty irrelevant to her choice of repertoire.

In terms of other musicians, she's been willing to work with all sorts of musicians, particularly young ones, so I wouldn't necessarily say that she "prefers to make music with the same people", just that she is closer to certain individuals and does more ensemble work with them. She has said in the past that she doesn't like playing solo piano music anymore because it makes her feel "alone" on stage. Make of that what you will. But I'm guessing that playing Schubert's late piano sonatas is one of those things that would make her feel really alone on stage, which might explain why she avoids performing them.

Martha is an enigma. She fascinates me unlike no other living pianist, which is why she's a legend to me.


----------



## Novelette

Air said:


> Martha is an enigma. She fascinates me unlike no other living pianist, which is why she's a legend to me.


She seems like a very lovely person. And a veritable Titan of the piano!

When asked who, in the span of all history, she would most like to meet, one of her responses was Robert Schumann. As if I needed _another_ reason to adore Martha!


----------



## pmeylakhs

Not with the latter. Agreed with Toccata. To my mind - Kempff and Lupu.


----------



## Albert7

No worries. One of my favorite pianists Glenn Gould didn't bother with Schubert at all.


----------



## Albert7

Martha is very very dope. Young or old... she never made a bad recording.

She is a true titan of today's instrumental playing.


----------



## Bulldog

I never question why particular pianists don't record the solo works of certain composers. They have their reasons and every right to stick to them.


----------



## Mandryka

Bulldog said:


> I never question why particular pianists don't record the solo works of certain composers. They have their reasons and every right to stick to them.


Sure,but sometimes it's interesting to ask why. Why Furtwangler didn't explore the Missa Solemnis or more Mahler, why Sofronitsky didn't play the Hammerklavier, why Leonhardt didn't play more Buxtehude. Trying to understand why they didn't play these pieces may reveal something about the composers and the performers.


----------



## aajj

Argerich apparently was never interested in Schubert's solo sonatas but a search on youtube pulls up a number of works she performed live for piano 4-hands, as well as the 'Arpeggione' sonata with Maisky.


----------



## Albert7

aajj said:


> Argerich apparently was never interested in Schubert's solo sonatas but a search on youtube pulls up a number of works she performed live for piano 4-hands, as well as the 'Arpeggione' sonata with Maisky.


Cool beans, now I will have to go hunt this down.


----------



## OlivierM

As much as I would recommend Martha Argerich for Beethoven, she's the last one that would come to my mind when it comes to Chopin. Her _touché_ is nearly brutal (let's say too passionate) and doesn't suit Chopin at all, in my opinion.

For Chopin, I would recommend more Jean-Marc Luisada, Krystian Zimmerman, Kun-Woo Paik, Nelson Goerner, Nikolai Lungansky, and perhaps Idil Biret, whose approach might be very personal, but who keeps her _touché_ delicate.


----------



## DavidA

OlivierM said:


> As much as I would recommend Martha Argerich for Beethoven, she's the last one that would come to my mind when it comes to Chopin. Her _touché_ is nearly brutal (let's say too passionate) and doesn't suit Chopin at all, in my opinion.
> 
> For Chopin, I would recommend more Jean-Marc Luisada, Krystian Zimmerman, Kun-Woo Paik, Nelson Goerner, Nikolai Lungansky, and perhaps Idil Biret, whose approach might be very personal, but who keeps her _touché_ delicate.


I suppose it depends how you like your Chopin. To me Argerich's performance of the E minor piano concerto from Lugano is one of the wonders of modern pianism!


----------



## DavidA

Vaneyes said:


> Brendel didn't "get on" with many. His discography is frightfully narrow in scope, largely consisting of Haydn, Mozart, LvB, Schubert. Much of exemplary, but relative spatterings of anything else.


That is a valid way of going about things, rather than trying to be jack of all trades. Don't forget Brendel also played Liszt quite a bit. Note that Horowitz didn't exactly have a huge repertoire either, especially as far as concertos were concerned.


----------

